# Mi stai simpatico



## Mariano50

Con un certo orrore ho constatato che molti amici tedeschi ritengono la frase molto più attuale/corretta della semplice "mi sei simpatico".
L'ho sentita per la prima volta e....mi suona storta.
Sono ipersensibile?


----------



## sabrinita85

A me pare che si usi di più "mi stai simpatico" che "mi sei simpatico". E penso che non sia neanche scorretta


----------



## gabrigabri

Io preferisco leggermente la versione con "sei", forse perché non uso quasi mai il verbo "stare" (cioè solo in quei casi in cui è necessario).
Mariano, in fin dei conti si dice "stare antipatico", no? Per cui anche "mi sta simpatico" va bene...
Concludendo: per me vanno bene tutte due le frasi!


----------



## IrishStar

Secondo me vanno bene tutte e due...Mah, ci vorrebbe un linguista qui!


----------



## Mariano50

Sinceramente cado dalle nuvole, sono sconvolto   dal fatto che, nonostante legga tantissimo in italiano, mi sono letteralmente "sfuggite" queste nuove sfumature....
Comunque "mi state simpatici" tutti...


----------



## Horazio

Non vi è passato per la testa che si tratta di italiano regionale ?
C'è un uso esteso di "stare" nel sud.

Sono giuste entrambe,ma secondo me "mi stai" è marcatamente meridionale.


----------



## onietta

Horazio said:


> Non vi è passato per la testa che si tratta di italiano regionale ?
> C'è un uso esteso di "stare" nel sud.
> 
> Sono giuste entrambe,ma secondo me "mi stai" è marcatamente meridionale.


 
Non sono molto d'accordo, non sono del sud ma sento usare "stai" molto spesso e non lo trovo scorretto. Diciamo che "mi sei simpatico" lo preferisco comunque.


----------



## bubu7

_Mi stai simpatico_ è più colloquiale, della lingua parlata informale; _mi sei simpatico_ è preferibile nello scritto (ma va bene anche nel parlato).


----------



## nikis

Sono d'accordo, mi stai simpatico va benissmo


----------



## teetzee

Sono d'accordo con Horazio. "Stare", invece di "essere" è molto diffuso al Sud (io sono campana e dalle mie parti si dice, ad esempio, "Dove stai?", invece di "Dove sei?" o "Sto arrabbiato", invece di "Sono arrabbiato". Credo  che si usi per influenza dello spagnolo. Non è italiano standard.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Non sono d'accordo sul fatto che "mi stai simpatico" sia un'espressione tipicamente meridionale.

So anche io che in alcune regioni del Sud Italia si usa il verbo stare al posto del verbo essere, ma secondo me non è il caso di quest'espressione, che si usa comunemente anche in Toscana (molto più di "mi sei simpatico").

Forse potrebbe avere a che fare con altre espressioni di significato analogo, tipo "mi sta sullo stomaco" , "mi sta sulle scatole", e via via di peggio, anche molto più volgari.
Lo so che qui il verbo "stare" non corrisponde al verbo "essere", ma forse l'espressione "mi stai simpatico" potrebbe essere nata per analogia a queste.


----------



## tie-break

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Forse potrebbe avere a che fare con altre espressioni di significato analogo, tipo "mi sta sullo stomaco" , "mi sta sulle scatole", e via via di peggio, anche molto più volgari.
> Lo so che qui il verbo "stare" non corrisponde al verbo "essere", ma forse l'espressione "mi stai simpatico" potrebbe essere nata per analogia a queste.


 
Sono d'accordo


----------



## SamPisa

tie-break said:


> Sono d'accordo



Mah, io non ne sarei così sicuro...

L'espressione "stare sulle scatole" esprime il fatto che una persona è effettivamente posizionata sulle scatole (allegoria per indicare i "gioielli" maschili...) e quindi come tale provoca una condizione di incomodo (!). Per estensione, quindi, si dice di una persona inopportuna, "scomoda", antipatica.

"Stare simpatico" è forma prettamente dialettale, originata nel sud Italia ma poi allargatasi un po' ovunque. Ricorderei anche il dialettalissimo ma impiegato in centro-sud Italia "Statti zitto" (per "sta' - tu - zitto", imperativo presente, dove "stare" viene impiegato nel senso di "restare", "rimanere": "rimani zitto!") o "statti buono" (per "rimani buono"). Il verbo stare, infatti, indica in italiano il posizionamento in un luogo, più che un moto d'animo. Ma in spagnolo, il verbo "estar" (essere, restare) viene impiegato nella stessa accezione impiegata nel sud Italia (e qui si vede come l'Italia sia stata terra di conquista dei Borboni di Spagna...): "estar seguro" per "essere sicuro" (es: "stai sicuro che ti darà un'altra fregatura") o  "estar roto" per "essere rotto" ("la portiera sta rotta e non si apre").

Giusto per allargare un po' il discorso, altre forme dialettali tipiche, e che stanno entrando nel parlato comune, sono "ma che se ne _andasse_ a quel paese!!" (in centro Italia si tende a confondere i tempi del congiuntivo) o "oggi _sto_ un po' nervoso" (centro-sud), o "c'è n'è _punti_" (per dire che non ce n'è alcuno, tipicamente toscano) o ancora "guarda _quella_ matita _qui_!" (usato nel nord Italia), o "devo cambiare _i_ pneumatici" o "mangio _i_ gnocchi" (soprattutto Emilia-Romagna), mentre ancora si dice "il paziente è stato infettato da_gli_ pneumococchi" e "_gli_ gnomi sono abitanti del bosco".


----------



## Montesacro

teetzee said:


> Sono d'accordo con Horazio. "Stare", invece di "essere" è molto diffuso al Sud (io sono campana e dalle mie parti si dice, ad esempio, "Dove stai?", invece di "Dove sei?" o "Sto arrabbiato", invece di "Sono arrabbiato". Credo che si usi per influenza dello spagnolo. Non è italiano standard.


 
Questo è un classico esempio di _ipercorrezione_: in altre parole oltre all’acqua sporca si butta pure il bambino… 
“Dove stai?” è italiano correttissimo che più corretto non si può; uno dei significati fondamentali del verbo _stare_ è proprio quello di _trovarsi in un dato luogo_… 




SamPisa said:


> "Stare simpatico" è forma prettamente dialettale, originata nel sud Italia ma poi allargatasi un po' ovunque.


 

Qualche riscontro a sostegno di questa affermazione?



SamPisa said:


> Ricorderei anche il dialettalissimo ma impiegato in centro-sud Italia "Statti zitto" (per "sta' - tu - zitto", imperativo presente, dove "stare" viene impiegato nel senso di "restare", "rimanere": "rimani zitto!") o "statti buono" (per "rimani buono"). Il verbo stare, infatti, indica in italiano il posizionamento in un luogo, più che un moto d'animo.


 

Forse non ho capito bene; stai dicendo che “stare zitto” e “stare buono” non sono italiano standard?
Naturalmente lo sono…

Dal De Mauro:
*stare*
2 con valore copulativo, essere in una determinata condizione, spec. seguito da determinazioni che specificano un atteggiamento, un’espressione, una posizione del corpo: _s. in piedi_, _seduto_, _scomposto_, _a bocca aperta_, _a braccia conserte_, _a capo chino_ | con altre determinazioni, può riferirsi al comportamento, al contegno, allo stato d’animo del soggetto: _*s. zitto*_, _sul chi vive_, _in ansia_, _sulle spine_; _c’è poco da s. allegri_, _puoi s. sicuro che non seguirà il tuo consiglio_, _*sta’ buono*_, _sta’ un po’ tranquillo_ | 



SamPisa said:


> Ma in spagnolo, il verbo "estar" (essere, restare) viene impiegato nella stessa accezione impiegata nel sud Italia (e qui si vede come l'Italia sia stata terra di conquista dei Borboni di Spagna...): "estar seguro" per "essere sicuro" (es: "stai sicuro che ti darà un'altra fregatura") o "estar roto" per "essere rotto" ("la portiera sta rotta e non si apre").


 
E quindi? L’uso di _stare_ nei dialetti dell’Italia meridionale si spiega con l’influenza dello spagnolo? E’ questa la tua conclusione?
Io ci andrei con i piedi di piombo prima di fare certe affermazioni: fino a prova contraria le somiglianze tra _stare_ e _estar_ (ma anche per esempio tra _tenere_ e _tener_) sono dovute banalmente alla comune filiazione dal latino volgare.


----------



## giovannino

Montesacro said:
			
		

> Questo è un classico esempio di _ipercorrezione_: in altre parole oltre all’acqua sporca si butta pure il bambino…


 
E' proprio così. Si demonizza il verbo "stare" perché in alcune regioni è, in alcuni casi, usato al posto di "essere" e la demonizzazione viene estesa a usi di "stare" che non hanno nulla di regionale. Il Devoto Oli elenca ventinove accezioni di "stare", delle quali solo una viene indicata come regionale. 
"Stare simpatico" non è un'espressione regionale:

*stare*
24. Suscitare una determinata reazione in qualcuno, risultare (con la prep. *a*): _non mi sta simpatico; mi è stato antipatico fin dal primo istante_
(Devoto Oli)


----------



## federicoft

Perfettamente d'accordo con giovannino e Montesacro. 

Le influenze delle dominazioni straniere sulla lingua peraltro sono spesso molto esagerate. Prestiti lessicali non sono rari, ma quando si tratta di giustificare alterazioni della morfologia e della sintassi ci andrei abbastanza cauto. In verità sono rarissime.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Devo dire che, ragionandoci su, mi sono accorta che uso quasi indistintamente _mi *stai* simpatico_ e _mi *sei* simpatico_. 
E così lo sento usare dalle persone intorno a me.
Non penso si tratti di prestiti lessicali né di regionalismi, quindi mi aggiungo al gruppo.


----------



## SamPisa

Scusate, forse sono stato un po' ambiguo. L'esempio di "statti zitto" era semplicemente una conferma del forte impiego del verbo "stare" al di fuori dei confini convenzionali (e il "dialettalissimo" è riferito alla forma "statti", ovviamente), non che fosse errato dire "stai zitto": il forte uso al sud ha portato all'impiego dello "statti" a rafforzare l'imperativo (per analogia, ad esempio, con "fare", come in "fatti gli affari tuoi", o "dare" come in "datti una regolata!"). 

Il fatto poi che il Devoto-Oli riporti l'uso del verbo stare in "stare simpatico" non implica necessariamente la correttezza formale dell'impiego del verbo, piuttosto sancisce il fatto che tale forma sia entrata nell'uso comune. E questo non lo nega nessuno... 

---
PS: per inciso, nel mio post ho riportato il contenuto di una discussione fatta qualche anno fa con un insegnante di italiano di Caserta (conosciuto in vacanza...), il quale mi espresse proprio questo tipo di relazioni semantiche ispano-italiane tra il verbo "stare" ed "estar", frutto di uno studio che mi disse essere stato parte della sua tesi di laurea (o di qualche relazione che presentò in qualche occasione accademica, onestamente sto andando a memoria): ricordo bene l'argomento in quanto mi incuriosì parecchio. Se ritrovo la sua email tra i foglini-foglietti infilati in qualche borsa del mare, gli posso chiedere informazioni più dettagliate in merito, e magari farmi mandare una copia della tesi/relazione: nel caso, potrei postarne qui i contenuti... 




> Nel forum "solo italiano" si scrive solo in italiano, non in Spagnolo


----------



## giusyna

Montesacro said:


> Dal De Mauro:
> *stare*
> 2 con valore copulativo, essere in una determinata condizione, spec. seguito da determinazioni che specificano un atteggiamento, un’espressione, una posizione del corpo: _s. in piedi_, _seduto_, _scomposto_, _a bocca aperta_, _a braccia conserte_, _a capo chino_ | con altre determinazioni, può riferirsi al comportamento, al contegno, allo stato d’animo del soggetto: _*s. zitto*_, _sul chi vive_, _in ansia_, _sulle spine_; _c’è poco da s. allegri_, _puoi s. sicuro che non seguirà il tuo consiglio_, _*sta’ buono*_, _sta’ un po’ tranquillo_ |


 
 Aggiungo questo link dell'Accademia della Crusca

L'accademia è un pò "pignola"....dice in pratica che l'uso del verbo "stare" come sostituto del verbo essere è legittimo e corretto, ma consiglia di non usarlo in ambiti "formali".
 In pratica è Italiano, forse più marcato nell'area meridionale...dove e ne abusiamo..... ma "grammaticalmente corretto" .


----------



## frenchyitaly

Ciao a tutti! 
Io sono di Roma e vi posso assicurare che qui si usa molto di più "mi stai simpatico", in particolare nel linguaggio quotidiano. Mi sei simpatico è certamente meno usato, ma assolutamente corretto. 

Saluti!


----------



## Amada

Conosco il calabrese e il lucano, in entrambi i dialetti (meridionali) la forma più usata è col verbo essere. "Stare" non è scorretto, l'uso e il non-regionalismo lo confermano. Tuttavia scriverei e userei "mi sei simpatico" per questioni di stile.


----------



## kappa7

Io sono originario di Milano e uso tranquillamente "mi stai simpatico". Per cui non vedo  tutto questo regionalismo del sud Italia in tale frase.

Peraltro concordo con chi dice che sembra essere più raffinato l'uso di "essere simpatico".

ciao


----------

